# Red clover wine - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Aug 3, 2022)

Walking around, spotted a boatload of red clover across the road and I knew what I had to do.
Started at 1.090 4 days ago and transferred this morning at 1.014.

I find it pleasantly odd that a fruity flavor dominates over the alcohol. Happy so far though I am a little disappointed it didn't pick up some color.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Aug 3, 2022)

Could be worse…. It could be brown


----------



## QuiQuog (Aug 4, 2022)

I swear, you should change your user ID to ImGoingForit!!!


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 22, 2022)

Racked this week.
Again I am astonished at the flavor of something common from the yard.
Fruity notes first, alcohol not really noticeable, and then I get a smoky flavor. Smoky?! I have no idea where that's coming from!
Has a hint of color from the clover. I know it's young but my impression now is that I would make it again, possibly increase the quantity of clover for the heck of it.


----------

